# Shop Policy



## elite1trek (Nov 15, 2008)

What is the policy that you guys use regarding closed ear audio devices...such as in-ear heaphones, or just headphones in general.

I try to discourage the use of such devices when using power tools, specifically any saws, but we don't have any specific policy or rule about it.

It is generally accepted that no personal audio devices are used on stage, because there is so much happening.

I was just wondering how everybody feels about this, and if anybody else has defined rules regarding it.

ps: there is one rule that we follow at all times in the shop, NO SHOWTUNES.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/off-topic/7891-crew-music.html


----------



## erosing (Nov 15, 2008)

Not every one can see that page.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 15, 2008)

elite1trek said:


> What is the policy that you guys use regarding closed ear audio devices...such as in-ear heaphones, or just headphones in general.
> 
> I try to discourage the use of such devices when using power tools, specifically any saws, but we don't have any specific policy or rule about it.
> 
> ...




No head phones...period. Unsafe. I don't even allow them in my electrics shop while stripping cable.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Also...because I'm feeling fiesty tonight.

People need to communicate in a shop for more reasons than just safety and getting the job done right. 

This is a communal job/activity no matter what end of it we're on and we need to work that way as well.


----------



## tomed101 (Nov 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/off-topic/7891-crew-music.html



Only CB supporters can view that page


----------



## Sayen (Nov 15, 2008)

No music headphones, ever. Situational awareness is too important. And I get grumpy when I try to talk to someone who can't hear me because they have white wires coming out of their head.

If we're doing casual work I'll allow a stereo set to a neutral station, kept low. If we're rigging or loading gear, then no music. Others have said it better than me - there are too many little things that a person can hear which warn of greater problems, not to mention I hate trying to talk above the volume of loud music.


----------



## porkchop (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe I talked way too much in the linked thread, but once more with feeling. If you work in a shop where everyone get there private projects, as long as they only wear one or keep them low enough that if conversation is necessary it can conveniently be had I see no problem. This is actually more anti-personal audio than a past employer I've had and things worked fine. At my current employer Our project are largely group projects (like hey guys we need to clean these 12 lights) and we just so happen to be a more conversational bunch. So we utilize someones stereo most commonly. Now the debate over music..... yah that's another story.


----------



## arik52 (Nov 15, 2008)

Our #2 rule (not #1 - that's no bloodshed) is no headphones in the theatre. If someone is dropping something/something falls, and a crew member has earphones in, they may not be able to hear it. Occasionally we play music through the sound system, but only if the crew is hardworking and instructions aren't being given so the music won't interfere with the crew listening. 

Recently, I was having an issue with my crew backstage. They know the "no cell phone" rule, but it seems they were using ipods. When I gave my whole "if there are never headphones in the theatre normally, why would there be headphones backstage?" lecture, one of the [spacey] girls simply responded "since when have there been no headphones?" That took a lot of self-restraint on my part.


----------



## Van (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with the general consensus so-far, No Headphones, No Cell Phones!


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 17, 2008)

Due to differing tastes in music, in our shop there is no music played over any sound system during the work day. Sometimes when the TD comes in to work on a project in the evenings or when no one else (save me and my crew) is around he might turn on his stereo in the shop. So because of this, almost everyone in the shop is wearing headphones and some kind of music device. Since most of the people in the shop spend most of the day with hearing protection in anyway, the communication issue is really a non issue as it takes as much effort to get the attention of someone with ear plugs as with headphones.

When I work with my crew we will sometimes pt on the radio. It is my policy that I get the music choice. We of course never have music at focus, and the music goes off whenever we are working any rigging or flying pieces. If I give a crew person a project that isn't going to be something that requires lots of communication (like cleaning fixtures) I don't mind if they put in headphones. Music motivates people and makes work more efficient. I know that we get through things faster on the days that we turn on the radio or play a CD than the days that we don't.


----------



## mnfreelancer (Nov 17, 2008)

My TD in highschool was a very musical person, as many techs are, and therefore always had music playing while we worked. It was a part of the work rituals we became accustomed to. Our crew back then was very cohesive and similar in age (highschool) so the music choices were very agreeable across a wide range of crew members - no problems with people wearing headphones with their own music.

We always have the radio on in the rental warehouse at my current job...somehow we don't even fight about stations despite the above mentioned cohesiveness and age similarity being conspicuously absent. It helps especially when you're back there by yourself.

Cell phones are another story. Both in highschool and now we never had rules against cell phones, especially for shop/business related calls. Then there was the two-way radio squaking away too.


----------



## zuixro (Nov 17, 2008)

We usually have music playing in our shop or in the black box when we are working in there. We keep it pretty quiet though. At a show I worked over the summer, they had some pretty loud music playing over the PA as we were flying a scrim. The scrim got caught on a pipe and ripped a 2 foot gash in it before the guy flying it heard me yell stop. After ruining a $1000 scrim, we turned it down.

We don't wear headphones in the shop though.


----------



## Footer (Nov 17, 2008)

Van said:


> I agree with the general consensus so-far, No Headphones, No Cell Phones!



My favorite quote... "This is a work call, not a phone call".


----------



## Van (Nov 17, 2008)

Footer I love that quote! Nothing pisses me off more than having a carp take a call in the middle of me explaining something to them, when they asked the question in the first place ! You tell some kids no cell phones and they act like you killed their dog. 

I do have to disagree with my good freind Icewolf, however. < It's rare but it happens> There is a HUGE difference between wearing headphones and wearing ear protection. Ear protection cuts down on the total Db level but more than that it cut's out high frequecnies. You may have to be louder when talking to talk to someone with ear protection on, but you can be understood. Trying to be understood when someone has ear buds in , and is blasting Metallica at levels, at which they should be wearing ear protection, is something completely different. I don't know if it's an OSHA reg, and I guess I could go check the OSHA web site but it's been my expirience that alomst all construction sites ban the use of headphones or ear buds from the job site, primarily as a safety/awareness issue.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quick Hijack for all us shop foremans: Who carries a cell phone and when do you answer it while "in shop?"

When working as a stage hadn I don't carry/answer. As a foreman type I only answer when Designer/Director/Producer calls.


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 17, 2008)

Music:

In High School I listened to my music all the time when working solo, so I didn't have to hear other idiots run around and complain. Plus, it kept me focused on my stuff.

In college, I am always working on something. No headphones of any kind while in the shop, or hanging lights on the grid. We have a stereo system throughout the shop that is always playing the TD's music at a reasonable volume. I have never once been in there when music wasn't playing! But, it's low enough to hear while you dawdle around, but not loud enough to be heard over a saw, or not hear someone shout "heads".

Phones:

We have a shop phone that will ring for the big people (TD, Scenic Charge, Director, etc.) and they have their cell phones. I usually have my cell on me at all times, but on vibrate. When I feel it go off, I will answer it on my 10, or whenever I can find downtime.


----------



## Gretsch (Nov 18, 2008)

My personal opinion is no earbuds/headphones, but I do like to listen to music when doing general maintenance or restoring our theatre plots. But for anything overhead or when saws are concerned I turn it off. I'm also ok with cell phones as long as it doesn't interrupt the job.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 18, 2008)

NO EARBUDS OR HEADPHONES! It just plain ain't safe.

On a casual work day we might have music going at a reasonable volume that can be easily talked over if needed. 

As for cellphones, there is a time and a place. Mine is always on, always on silent, except during a run, then its OFF. Sometimes you need to take a call/text, or at least see that you got one. Might be your boss, or the rental shop telling you they ran out of gobo holders.


----------

